# How to keep stove glass clean



## timbur (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello All ,

I'm new here but I've been listening in for a while .  I've been burning wood for 6+ yrs in a WC90 boiler w/in floor radiant heat .   Realizing a need for less heat in the fall and spring I installed a 254 Hitzer in the living room , WOW it take's a lot less wood , the problem I have is that the door glass creosoted over within 12 hrs and I'm having a hard time getting it clean .
I have used Rutlands glass cleaner with no success .

I welcome any suggestions .

It's great to hear what all of have to say on any topic , keep it up !!

Tim


----------



## zzr7ky (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi - 

I am not familiar with that particular stove.  However, on pretty much any newer stove (10 years or less?) a good fire with dry wood will keep glass pretty clean.  I just wipe mine with a wee bit of damp napkin once every few days when the stove is cool and that's it.  An easy 1 minute job.  You might be able to run a little more air to keep the temprature up and hav ecleaner glass.

Good luck, 
Mike


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Lots of threads on this topic.

Cliff note version.

You can buy many commercial products. Some folks use household cleaners. Some people use a razor blade. Most folks try to burn seasoned wood and burn at the proper temps. Cheap folks use a damp cloth or newspaper . . . for stubborn spots dip the newspaper in to the fine fly ash and scour. Lazy people just leave it and the next time they burn hot it will cook off.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 17, 2011)

Another one here. There are many folks who find that with the new stoves they can not put less than good dry wood in them to burn. The black glass is one big symptom of wood with too much moisture in it. 

For cleaning, all we've ever used is some damp (not soggy; just damp) newspaper and dip it in the ash. You don't need much ash either; just dip a small part into the ashes that are in your stove. It should take all the black off. If it is not sparkling clean (streaks perhaps) then there is some stove glass cleaner you can buy. Some just use a small bit of windex and some just use plain water and a paper towel to finish. 

Good luck.


----------



## bogydave (Nov 17, 2011)

My glass gets real dirty when burning on low.
When I burn on high, it burns the black off in about 45 minutes.
I did what BWS said a few times (damp newspaper & ashes) & just quit cleaning it & use a hot fire to burn/bake/cook most of it off.
I have pretty dry wood (birch & spruce) & still when on low it blackens up & the corners are black even on medium  settings.
Some stoves have a better air wash flow over the glass.
Best I've done is when I add a new load, burn it hot for 30 minutes, then turn it down & I get less of the glass turning black.
I still like having the glass door, the old stove had no glass & was just black metal. Even the edges being black are better than no glass. I like seeing that it's burning


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 17, 2011)

Is the Hitzer EPA exempted? I see no mention of reburn technology, air wash, or efficiency ratings. Also, the air controls on the stove look like something you would find on a much older stove (the Vigilant's to be specific). It looks like it was a coal stove that can burn wood.

http://www.hitzer.com/products/stove/Model-254-Stove/

In the end, you may not have much luck keeping the glass clean if all of my above comments are correct.


----------



## timbur (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes , the Hitzer is exempted by EPA as a coal burner , I got a deal on it I couldn't pass up (I work at a hardware store/lumberyard where we sell the Hitzer.) It has no reburn or air wash for the glass .
 I have to keep the draft control set on low all or the house will get way to hot , woke up this morning and it was still 72 , w/ a outside temperature of 23 .

I tried dry newspaper on the glass last night , that was a start , I want to try the damp newspaper w/ash trick tonight .


----------



## argus66 (Nov 18, 2011)

good seasoned wood , burn hot, wipe with ashes.


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 18, 2011)

timbur said:
			
		

> Yes , the Hitzer is exempted by EPA as a coal burner , I got a deal on it I couldn't pass up



Why don't you just burn coal in it?  It's cheap enough.

Oh, yeah... I just noticed that sweet Dolmar three-saw plan in your sig line.  ;-)


----------



## timbur (Nov 18, 2011)

Why not just burn coal ?! C'mon I wouldn't have an excuse for my 3 saw plan !      And burning coal would be too easy .


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 18, 2011)

argus66 said:
			
		

> good seasoned wood , burn hot, wipe with ashes.


+1 especially on the good seasoned wood part.  Boiler burners often have a totally different concept of seasoned.
Oh, and use RO water to clean the glass.


----------

